# backyard herps



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 16, 2008)

i was just wondering what herps people have in there backyards. if you have pics feel free to post or just say wat u have around

in my backyard i have

green tree snakes
blind snakes
small eyed snakes
eastern blue tongues
jacky dragons
garden skinks
long necked turtles

i have also seen a bandy bandy and we used to see red bellys and lace monitors


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing I've come across in my backyard is a shingleback, (pics on the puter at home) and a Bluey. Couldn't get picks of the bluey as he was so fast, we lost track of where he went to hide upon being spotted.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey, i have only seen copperheads (lowland) and garden skinks.
i have lost the pics i had of the copperhead.


----------



## tadpoles (Jan 16, 2008)

we get 
Coasal Bearded dragons (i have two cat rescues)(ones with really dark black beards)
Garden skinks
Marbled geckos

I havn't been close enough to know what types the snakes are and
a species of moniter or goanna, but it was road kill ony my street twice so, i was unable to identify it, either time

Bango frogs and spotted grass frogs too


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2008)

garden skinks
fence skinks
_calyptotis scutirostrum_
water dragons
pink tounges

common tree snakes
marsh snakes
carpet snakes
white crowned snakes

eastern dwarf tree frogs
green tree frogs
striped marsh frogs

AHG's and cane toads.

In the past i have also seen - yellow faced whip snakes, robust skinks, blue tounges and eastern beardies.


----------



## junglemad (Jan 16, 2008)

you have a few hundred acres?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh we found a marsh snake out the frount of our house once and our neibour killed a diamond python a while ago


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh, i forgot the frogs. there are heaps.
southern brown tree frogs, banjos (i think) and probably more


----------



## itbites (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awwww....i never see any wildlife in my backyard! does anyone in Melbourne get any wild visitors in their backyard?! thats the only thing that sucks about living in the inner city area only wildlife i see are bloody minor birds ..ugh. Although my mum accidentally dug up some fugly toad once LOL*


----------



## gail_mac (Jan 16, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> i was just wondering what herps people have in there backyards. if you have pics feel free to post or just say wat u have around
> 
> in my backyard i have
> 
> ...



Were are your pics????


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 16, 2008)

pics eh well i got pics of some off the stuff... thats all i could find most of the pics arnt on the computer


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 16, 2008)

I hate you all oh so much... 

All I have ever seen in my backyard is the next door neighbours cat...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh found some more i have some of a small eyed snake and the tree snake and some more blueys but there not on the computter cause they were taken with an old camera (not digital)


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a few garden skinks , blue tongues , red belly blacks , brown snakes , the odd occasional carpet , green tree frogs , but havn't seen that many of the green tree frogs over the last 3 years . Out the back of our place is about 100 acres where we do a bit of horse riding & there are many water holes with water dragons, spotted one Echidna & off course the wallabies & kangaroos.
I will have to search the comp for pics .
Cheers Jackie


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 16, 2008)

we've had blueys,garden skinks and rbbs


----------



## cockney red (Jan 16, 2008)

*And your gun is located where?*



DragonKeeper said:


> I hate you all oh so much...
> 
> All I have ever seen in my backyard is the next door neighbours cat...


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 16, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *And your gun is located where?*



LOL


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had various skinks, a couple of tristis monitors, a perente, heaps of Gilberts dragons, a couple of Stimpsons pythons, one Bredli and dozens of geckos.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 16, 2008)

In my backyard we have found...

Anomalopus verreauxii
Cryptoblepharus virgatus
Lampropholis guichenoti
Tiliqua scincoides

Directly across the road, we have found...

Pseudechis prophyriacus
Pseudonaja textilis
Dendrelaphis punctulatus
Demansia psammophis
Tropidonophis mairii
Delma plebiae
Diplodactylus vittatus
Eulamprus qouyii
Eulamprus tenuis
Pogona barbata
Physignathus lesueurii
Varanus varius


----------



## Rocket (Jan 16, 2008)

Your all so lucky. Living in suburban SA doesn't allow for many species. Our house becomes riddled with Marbled Geckos on warm nights. In the backyard as well as the frontyard we have Garden Skinks, several Bluetongues as well as one living in the tool shed and one encounter with an Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 16, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I've had various skinks, a couple of tristis monitors, a perente, heaps of Gilberts dragons, a couple of Stimpsons pythons, one Bredli and dozens of geckos.



you had a bredli in alice springs? i thought they were only found in a remote mountain range in the south of NT? do u think it was an escapee ,or are they actually in the area?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too common but they are out there. It was a young one so I can only assume it was wild. My house backs onto hundreds of acres of bush and it's right near a waterway (or should I say a sand way). We've had several caught at my place of employment and that's only 10 km (as the crow flies) away from the centre of Alice. Evidently they were a lot more common years ago  Also have had them on the golf course and the local primary school.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the replys everyone. jonno you have heaps across the road . i might include across the road stuff , ok we have seen across the road and behind us

brown snakes 
water dragons
whip snakes - dor
golden crowned this morning - dor


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 16, 2008)

I have found:

Blue tongue lizards Garden skinks Eastern beardie dragons Jacky dragons lace monitors Brown snakes red bellied black snakes striped march frogs Perions Tree frogs Green tree frogs


----------



## bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

ive never seen anything in my backyard, and now ive moved and dont have much of a backyard really


----------



## MatE (Jan 16, 2008)

I get in my backyard.

RBBS,Browns,Carpets,GTS,Whip snakes,bandy bandys,Naped,Goannas,blue tounges,skinks,geckos,water dragons,pink tounges,GTF,thats all i can thiink of lol.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

only crapy garden skinks  lol


----------



## collins94 (Jan 16, 2008)

same here crush only the garden skinks but about one blue tounge a year


----------



## Magpie (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/magpies-pic-of-the-day-51586
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/todays-visitor-65356
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/visitor-63590


----------



## natrix (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea , just skinks for me too . 3 different kinds of little ones & some quite big water skinks.

good idea for a thread by the way !


----------



## channi (Jan 16, 2008)

I live in innercity brisbane and have found several species of skinks, water dragons (heaps), coastal carpet huge and coastal carpet hatchy (think it came from the huge one). Asian house geckos. That's all i can think of now. Found a road kill diamond python a couple of streets away. This little water dragon was a curious about me as i was abaut him, he followed me to the front door mat and then my kids scared him and he ran away.:cry:


----------



## cockney red (Jan 16, 2008)

*DP.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:*


channi said:


> I live in innercity brisbane and have found several species of skinks, water dragons (heaps), coastal carpet huge and coastal carpet hatchy (think it came from the huge one). Asian house geckos. That's all i can think of now. Found a road kill diamond python a couple of streets away. This little water dragon was a curious about me as i was abaut him, he followed me to the front door mat and then my kids scared him and he ran away.:cry:


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 16, 2008)

Coastals, Common tree snakes, Brown tree snakes, beardies, frillies, EWDs, lace monitors, garden skinks & asian house geckoes by the hundreds


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2008)

i never get cool stuff like Dabool.
The best we've had is a copperhead and the odd garden skink.


----------



## natrix (Jan 16, 2008)

Dabool , man , I wanna hang-out in your garden !


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 16, 2008)

hi ya 
we have at the moment a red belly back snake running around between my yard and next door.
we also have very large blueys
a few frogs in our pond.
so that is life in my yard....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 16, 2008)

Won't be many frogs left soon when the rbbs finds them!


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2008)

here are some pics, a blue tree snake(didnt want to sit still) a baby marsh, a gtf and another tree snake that was watching me shower.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone awsome pics aswell


----------



## L3GACY (Jan 17, 2008)

In the house in the city:
Blue tongue's
Skinks
Marbled geckoes

On the farm:
Brown snakes
Red belllied black snakes
Bearded Dragons (Central?)
Sleepy lizards
Blue tongues
And an unidentified dragon (looked like a water dragon but i dont think you get them here)
Oh and countless boring brown frogs.


----------



## channi (Jan 17, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *DP.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:*


 
I know I was totally stunned but i found it on the road side next to a park which was an old dump site so all I can think of is that it was possibly accidently dumped or was attached to a car that went to the dump and managed, somehow  to survive with all the rats and mice running around in the bush behind the dump. It was quite large about 1.5 meters and fat as (dump rats...yum).


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 17, 2008)

*We have*

We have Gecko's - not sure of their varieties , yellow faced whip snakes, RBB's, HUGE frogs by the hundreds, That skink that looks like a snake with stubbie legs, Eastern Bearded Dragons, Monitors.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Geckos not sure what breed they are dont know much about geckos, legless lizards, skinks not sure on their breeds either, there are a few different types, most run off before we can get a good look at them. Probably more hiding out there but we dont see them.


----------



## moose (Jan 17, 2008)

Lets see.

Lace Monitors Normal and Bells Phase.
GTF
Varanus Goulldi
Varanus Panoptes Panoptes
Burtons
RBBS
Spotted Black's
Di vis' Banded 
Adders
Browns.
Carpet Pythons (Coastal)
About 20 different Species of Geckoes
Blue Tongues
Shinglebacks
Numerous Skinks of all Sizes
Egernia Rugosa (But Not In MY Backyard - Unfortunately)
Wedge Tailed Eagles - They are awesome ! I sooo Want One

Anyway That will do Im gettin tired now .. haha


----------



## Lozza (Jan 17, 2008)

around my place Ive seen:
RBBS, tigers (rarely), golden crowned, small eyed, blind snakes, natural intergrade carpets, land mullets, tree skinks, garden skinks, eastern water skinks (a large one bit me on the toe the other morning as I nearly stepped on it :shock, water dragons, lace monitors, bluetongues, some kind of Lerista, red eyed tree frogs, dwarf tree frogs, kefersteins tree frogs, great barred frogs, lots of other random small brown frogs/toadlets. Probably heaps Im forgetting or havent seen 
wont even start with the non-herp wildlife - damn red-legged pademelons eating my corn!


----------



## callith (Jan 17, 2008)

Pink Tongues, Whip Snakes, Green Tree Snakes, Brown Tree Snake (on my couch), various carpets and water dragons.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 17, 2008)

coastal beardies, blue tongues, garden skinks. So far no snakes, but heres hoping


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 17, 2008)

Garden skinks
Bobtails
Spiny tails, gehyra, Thick Tails geokos
Dugites
Tristis
western tigers
burtons
oblong

there might be more but these are the ones that I actually identified.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 18, 2008)

ive seen these in my back yard....

bluies
coastals
diamonds
maccies
port mac carpets
shinglebacks
EWD's
long neck turtles
eastern beardies
central beardies

true story


----------



## method (Jan 18, 2008)

whats a backyard


----------



## sienna (Jan 18, 2008)

Coastal Carpets
Green Tree Snakes
Green Tree Frogs

Thats all Ive seen so far


----------



## Beano05 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dragon lizards, skinks, a few different types of frogs, geckos and bloody cane toads


----------

